# Donor Egg IVF informing midwife?



## midsarah (Oct 2, 2010)

Hi
I am 5 weeks pregnant from deivf, we do not plan to tell anybody that the pregnancy is deivf as it was abroad we don't any donor information and as we have other children we don't want this one to be treated any different. Is there any risks associated with deivf that would mean we would need to inform our midwife/doctor.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

The midwife will probably need to know as the baby may need it's blood grOup testing, and if you are considering any form of screening it would need to be taken into account. If there were any problems with baby at birth, they would just need to be aware. It would be completely confidential, and doesn't need to be written in your hand held notes. You wouldn't be treated any differently, but they would be better being aware of it,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## midsarah (Oct 2, 2010)

The donor was the same blood group as me and we had pgd testing so don't plan any other screening. Are they the only 2 reasons? 
Thanks
Sarah


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

You will just have to say that you don't know any of your family history or medical history, although if you are delivering in the same hospital that you had your other children in, this may confuse them as they wil have all the details from before, and if your Hospital uses the standardised ante natal notes it does ask you about fertility treatment. You may find that once you have got to know your midwife and built up some trust with her that you can disclose it to her, it won't affect how you are treated,

All the best, do what feels right for you,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

